# Vex FL8 wont turn on



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Just dusted off the old vex, plugged it in and its not turning on. 

I'm fairly confident that the battery I'm using is good but I'm going to buy a new battery just in case. My question is if its not the battery could it be something else and could it be something I can fix? 

Just looking for others Vex experience with this type of malfunction. Appreciate it guys!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

you waited till now to test it??? well most often it IS the battery...if not, email vexilar, they will send detailed instructions(or youtube it) on how to clean/replace the brushes...pretty simple really. good luck, the ice is gotta be ready SOMEWHERE!!!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I know RIGHT! I'm the ice guy who does not go out unless there is 5"+ and we have not had that for that past couple of seasons so its been a case of out of site, out of mind. In other words, way to go ME! LOL!

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll do that once I replace the battery. Hopefully that is it!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Maybe your Battery Wire Connectors are not fully plugged in. Give them a bit of a push - then turn your Vex on.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I did same thing. My old FL -8 always worked great and my battery was charged up in summer so I go to Wft a week or so ago and turn it on for the first time in two years. Howled and screamed so bad I had to turn it off as people were staring at me like it would scare the fish away! .Emailed Vex and Pat there fired a note back telling me it was probably the motor going bad. Sent it in, he cheeked it out right away and said it would it would be Good as new and sent right back for $80! It's on its way back home as I write this. Those guys are fair and FAST
Turned on unit when it was delivered and ir purrs just like new! Now for some ice!?


----------

